# Side dishes for Pizza entree



## JoeV

This is somewhat out of the ordinary, IMO. We were invited to a pot luck dinner where Pizza is the entree, and everyone is asked to bring a side dish to share. Me and DW are scratching out heads to come up with something other than a salad. Any ideas out there? It's not till 5 p.m., so we have time to prepare.

Thanks in advance.

JoeV


----------



## Lefty7887

Garlic bread sticks...  I can't think of much else besides that and a salad.  Good luck.


----------



## elaine l

As a kid, we had a pasta as a side dish or was it the pizza that was the side?  Salad sounds good too.


----------



## lifesaver

how about your favorite pasta dish. pasta always goes good with pizza.


----------



## pacanis

Beer. Figure a six-pack per person. Some will drink more, some less. 

Salad is the only thing that comes to mind here, too. Maybe jazz it up and make a grilled chicken salad.


----------



## lifesaver

oh! and maybe even some cheese sticks with some dipping sauce.


----------



## JoeV

pacanis said:


> Beer. Figure a six-pack per person.



Fred, you are a Man's Man! Ordinarily I would jump at this sort of opportunity, but the dinner is at church. That's not a problem per se (we're Catholic so we have no problem with alcohol, in moderation of course), but they're expecting 100-125 people to attend. I love my fellow man, but I ain't buying 100 six-packs of beer for nobody.  If you stop by you're welcome to what's in the fridge. If you bring 99 of your buds, they better be totin' their own suds.

I'm not sure about the pasta thing. Isn't that like another entree? I don't want to insult the hosts by bringing an entree that's better than the store-bought pizza they're serving. 

Maybe I'll just fake a tummy ache and stay home & throw a nice steak on the grill with a baked potato and nice oriental salad. Oh, and have some Uncle Bob Bourbon in my own castle. I'm not sure DW is thrilled about this wierd pot luck either.


----------



## VeraBlue

How about pasta?  Something with a light sauce of say, chopped tomatoes and garlic?  What about garlic bread?  Mussels in spicy red sauce?  A platter of italian meats and cheeses? Fried calamari?  Minestrone soup?


----------



## LadyCook61

I did a search and came up with this , down the page is suggestions of side dishes

Proper Method to Serve Pizza


----------



## homecook

LadyCook61 said:


> I did a search and came up with this , down the page is suggestions of side dishes
> 
> Proper Method to Serve Pizza



Wow, with 100 people bringing sides there won't be room for the pizza. Take a few bottles of Lambrusco lol I think I'd go with the steak. 

LadyCook61 that article was hysterical!! Especially about the beverages....warm beer...eeewww

Barb


----------



## JoeV

Thanks everyone. I'm going with Minestrone soup. Easy to make, and can be served in styro cups or bowls. I would like that, so I'll presume everyone else will as well.

LC, that site was great. Thanks for the Googling. For some reason I didn't think to do that.

Off to get the soup stuff and some new walking shoes.

JoeV


----------

